# Mount snow 1/15/14 ...spring skiing on bear trap!



## Euler (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, after my last three times out in pretty terrible conditions, today I was pleasantly reminded that I love skiing!  I went to mt snow aka "mountain snow" for a short afternoon session in bright sunshine and temp around 35-40 when I arrived.  On the ride up my chair mates who had been there all day told me bear trap was skiing nice, so I immediately headed that way.  The trail was in full sun, snow was perfect spring consistency, soft, corny, not mushy yet.  Some skiers had established a single line of a dozen or so bumps at the top of the trail on skiers right.  I had a good chance to practice maintaining a line since there was no choice but the one line to take!  Music was playing...everything was sweet over there.   I stayed right there for the afternoon and just lapped the short lift that serves bear trap.  Rest of mountain is as one would expect.  Thin base, only snowmaking trails open, some icy patches, lots of scraped off areas.  This weekend is going to be a real challenge for mt. Snow.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2014)

The competition kids mogul program "built" that bump line on skier's right high up on the pitch last weekend on Saturday in the rain prior to the freeze up on Sunday.

My fingers are crossed that temps will have me skiing with the masses under lots of running snow guns this weekend.

Mass resurfacing is needed all across Eastern skiing ASAP!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 17, 2014)

Bear Trap will always be in my hearts as one of my favorite bump runs.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Bear Trap will always be in my hearts as one of my favorite bump runs.



I hope they get around to going guns on on BT in the next day or so so it can become a bump run! They winched it out last weekend ahead of the freeze up, so pretty much it's been more of a high speed, short cruiser with a few bumps and some tunes playing than it's usual bumped up fun fest!  The good thing though is that from the now couple of solid snowmaking sessions they've had on BT this season, they've got very good base depths right down the center already!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I hope they get around to going guns on on BT in the next day or so so it can become a bump run! They winched it out last weekend ahead of the freeze up, so pretty much it's been more of a high speed, short cruiser with a few bumps and some tunes playing than it's usual bumped up fun fest!  The good thing though is that from the now couple of solid snowmaking sessions they've had on BT this season, they've got very good base depths right down the center already!


I love that they play Grateful Dead just curious if they play any other bands ever?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 17, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I love that they play Grateful Dead just curious if they play any other bands ever?




They play other stuff. Mostly Dead though...which sometimes sounds the same to me. Yes, I'll probably get pewp for saying that. But hey, it's cool that they play music.


----------



## Euler (Jan 17, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I love that they play Grateful Dead just curious if they play any other bands ever?


I usually hear "classic rock" over there.  Dead would be cool though.


----------



## reefer (Jan 17, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/9556771

Billy Squier................................


----------



## JohnQ (Jan 17, 2014)

Euler said:


> I usually hear "classic rock" over there.  Dead would be cool though.



Tells us something about the bump lover demographic (like me).


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2014)

No Dead for a while - the DJ and his guest DJ on New Years  was dropping a bunch of F-bombs over the airwaves and that didn't fly to the family friendly crowd - hence the channel change

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2knees (Jan 18, 2014)

drjeff said:


> No Dead for a while - the DJ and his guest DJ on New Years  was dropping a bunch of F-bombs over the airwaves and that didn't fly to the family friendly crowd - hence the channel change
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app




was it bumped up today?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2014)

Groomed flat and fast today.

Even that 10 or so bump line that Euler mentioned in his TR has been groomed flat.

With the solid base there, BT will either need another snowmaking run, a cumulative foot or so of snow (without a melting episode in between) or some warm temps to get the bumps forming

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Jan 18, 2014)

Any bumps on north face?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2014)

skifree said:


> Any bumps on north face?




Trying to get some going on Chute and Falllen Timbers where they had just finished recently making snow (Chute) and were making snow (Timbers).  Yardsale also had bumps that received a top coating of manmade snow


----------

